
List of cool frameworks - jmtame

======
jmtame
Anyone know where I can find a compiled list of frameworks for typical Web 2.0
applications? I'm interested in building something, but there's so much crap
out there ;)

Examples would include scriptaculous, delicious, YUI. I was hoping for a
matrix comparison list or something..

~~~
budu3
moo.fx is quite lightweight. You might wanna give that a try.

------
mattculbreth
Take a look at: <http://jesusphreak.infogami.com/blog/vrp1>

This is Python-specific but it's got good summary information.

